# Looking for B&B close to the Marquee in Cork.



## Petal (13 Jun 2008)

I'm travelling down to Cork to see a concernt at the Marquee (Centre park Road). Can anyone recommend a nice B&B that is within walking distance?


----------



## macnas (15 Jun 2008)

Try here   Ballintemple.    Or Blackrock.  or  Douglas.   or Boreenmanagh Road.    City centre is very close...15 mins walk from Jurys Inn
[broken link removed]



Glencora House B&B  is in the same area


----------



## elchanco (16 Jun 2008)

try jurys Inn, its a 15min walk from the marquee!! Its only another 10mins walk to all the good bars in town


----------

